# Sick, evil, vile piece of ****



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sick sick sick bastard
Man charged with animal cruelty after 'chewing and swallowing live baby rat' on Facebook | Mail Online


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i don't even know what to say


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> i don't even know what to say


There aren't words hun, some people are just a waste of oxygen:nonod:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

May he rot in hell


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

i really hate people sometimes!!! i agree with all teh above comments hope he rots in hell!


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I'll get the pitch forks and torches...

I agree with simplysardonic, this person is a waste of oxygen.


----------

